# Help for course, lmdc



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

Salam. My brother recently got admission into first year MBBS in lmdc first year. He's out of country right now to renew the visa. So If there are any first year students in lmdc that can tell me the course you guys are doing in anatomy , biochemistry and physiology (esp. anatomy) then that'll be great. Please also give a contact number so that he can call. thanks !!!!!:happy:


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

For anatomy
1. KLM
2.SNELL'S Clinical anatomy
3. B.D ( only for bones )
4. Atlas ( netter)
5. General anatomy by ghulam abbas
6. Jinquera 
7. Histology atlas (difore)
8. Laiq hussain

for physiology
1. Guyton
2. J. P
3. Firdous

for biochem
1.Lypincott
2. Harper's
3. Faiq

Am in 1st yearr m.B.B.S at Lmdc and am reading these books. Hope this helps =) 
p.S didnt get that jinquera as they are short so dont know if i spelt correctly or not.


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

ok thank you very much wardah. however it wud be helpful if u can pm ur number to me and/or tel me the SYLLABUS not the books for anatomy. i already have them as i've finished second year at SIMS. thank you.

and what i mean by syllabus is , the syllabus for the first anatomy substage that is gonna take place after the eid holidays. hes in the group for lower limb by the way. also it'll be great if u can tell me of any upcoming tests and how much uve coverd in each subject (physio and biochem). oh and how come u still have your status as pre-med? lol.


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

Am doing the lower limb too. I haven't noted down the syllabus yet =P but do had a look. We have already done hip bone and femur's attachments. In physio, we have done till golgi apparatus and in biochem, we are studying the organelles of cell membrane. 1st substage is on 16th december. Whats your brother's name by the way? We already have got 100 students for m.B.B.S so bit confused. Hmm. Sorry can't give you my number. Ask whatever your brother wants to know here and i will tell here.. Lol i know. Am a hostelite and so i surf internet through my cell that's why can't. I think i should try to change it..


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

his name is rayyan zakir shaikh. already 100 ? hhmmmmmm...... its ok u gave all the info i needed. thanx! and so from when to when are the eid holidays? hell be coming on the 11th InshAllah so wanted to know how many days he will miss, don't know if he'll be eligible to sit for the substage.


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

Rayan? I gues one of my friendz from jeddah was telling me that her family friend will be joining us soon. As far as eid holidays are concerned, we dont know as teachers only tell us that everything is on the notice board. Go and have a look yourself. Anyways, seniors told us that monday and friday is on. But the boarders wont be coming as they are leaving for their cities.


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

rite. well thats interesting to know that there'll be some one familiar. neways, thanx a lot wardah for the info, good luck with your studies.:happy:


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

about the syllabus- i want it too!!!! im so used to studying with a syllabus because of o/a levels....and now i cant get my hands on one and its driving me crazy! we have so many different books for a single subject that you cant just read them all blindly, not knowing which points uhs thinks are more important...
Does any senior on here know where to get one? or am i the only one who wants it?


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

you can download it from the pmdc website. or you can go to my college's website and go to the students area , from there you can get the whole syllabus. however for the substages, as i was asking, that varies from college to college. usually its on the noticeboard. (my college's website is Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Services Hospital, Lahore.. , go to the students area).


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

ive been trying the one on pmdc for a week and its not working! and both the links at the sims website arent working either...
i would go to uhs myself but asking clerks for help gets you nowhere.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey.. guys... what are substages?? :s


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

< sara > said:


> hey.. guys... what are substages?? :s


A substage is just an anatomy test. How often they occur and how much material is covered on them really varies from school to school.


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

the syllabus for the substages is ALWAYS posted outside the demo room in the anatomy department... it outlines the topics by substages... just copy it down n use it to study

as for the biochem n physio... i guess follow the lectures which i know is really hard to do considering how boring most of our demos are so ATLEAST note down the topics being taught so you can study them at home

for biochem DO NOT study from the notes the make you copy off the projector in class... study straight out of the book and make your own notes if you need to

the teachers will only teach you what they think you need to know... BUT study WHATEVER is included for the topics in the book... even if they dont ask you about it on their tests n vivas... chances are it will come in the proff exam/ external viva... n if u dont know it your screwed


----------

